# imac refuse de démarrer sur cd système



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2002)

Mon imac refuse de démarrer sur le cd d'installation. Que je fasse le redémarrage manuellement en appuyant sur la touche "c" ou en choisissant "démarrage" dans le tableau de bord, rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un a t il une idée?
Ah, un indice (?), au démarrage, il me donne toujours pdt quelques brèves secondes un point d'interrogation et un dossier avant de démarrer sur le dd.


----------



## predateur (1 Octobre 2002)

Pourquoi tu veut le démarrer sur le cd ???


----------



## Komac (1 Octobre 2002)

Tout d'abord, s'agit-il du CD d'origine ou d'une sauvegarde ?
Si c'est le CD d'origine, il peut s'agir d'un problème du lecteur de CD-ROM il faudrait essayer avec un lecteur-graveur externe USB ou mieux FireWire pour booter dessus


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2002)

nbotti a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, un indice (?), au démarrage, il me donne toujours pdt quelques brèves secondes un point d'interrogation et un dossier avant de démarrer sur le dd.   *



si ton mac te met toujours ce dossier interrogation, c'est que dans les préférences démarrage il a bloqué un système de démarrage qu'il ne trouve pas.
alors tu peux zapper ta PRAM pour voir si cela débloque : tu redémarres tout en appuyant sur les 4 touches "alt + pomme + P + R" et tu laisses ces touches enclenchées pendant 3 nouveaux gongs (ça en fait 4 en tout non ?)
si cela ne marche pas, essaye de déconnecter tes connecteurs IDE de lecteur et de HD puis rebranche-les (ne touche pas les connecteurs même! seulement le plastique).

et tu nous tiens au courant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2002)

Merci, je vais essayer tout d'abord de zapper la pram et je vous tient au courant.

Sinon, j'ai omis un détail important, qui pourra justifier une avalanche de quolibets. En effet, mon imac est pas mal trafiqué. C'est un imac dvse 400 mghtz à l'origine. Mais j'ai récupéré sur un imac qui allait à la casse une carte mère de 500mghtz et un graveur de cd rom. J'ai déjà changé la carte mère, et une fois par mois environ, je démonte mon imac pour insérer le lecteur dvd ou le graveur selon mes besoins. Actuellement, c'est le graveur qui est en place. C'est peut-être la raison du refus de démarrage sur le cd d'install que ce soit l'original ou une copie (au fait je voulais lancer un coup de disk warrior grâce un cd sur lequel j'ai mis le cd d'instal et disk warrior)

Je suis aussi passé du 8.6 au 9.2.2


----------



## Elendil (2 Octobre 2002)

pfouii bein ca fait pas mal de problemes possibles...
Deja quel est le systeme du CD sur lequel tu veux booter ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2002)

J'ai zappé la pram et déjà il y a plus le point d'interrogation au démarrage. Bon c'est déjà ça.

Sinon, je souhaiter rebooter sur un cd avec mac os 8.6 . Je ne crois pas que ça pose problème. Il y a deux semaine j'ai rebootés un imac un peu plus récent (avec le système mac os 9 d'origine) avec mon cd maison "mac os 8.6+disk warrior".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2002)

Ca y est, j'ai réussi. En fait, il a fallu que je remette la carte mère d'origine. Impossible de rebooter sur un cd avec la nouvelle. Si quelq'un a une explication, qu'il n'hésite pas....


----------



## Luc G (20 Novembre 2002)

Si tu utilises le CD d'installation d'origine de ta machine (ou une copie physique), vu que ces CD sont dédiés à une machine, il est possible qu'il considère que ta machine, avec sa nouvelle carte mère, n'est pas du bon type.

Maintenant, pour un système 8.6, rien ne t'empêche normalement de fabriquer ton propre système et d'en faire une copie bootable sur CD.

En tous cas, y a des bricolos dans le coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








. Tu changes pas la coque, aussi, de temps en temps, pour varier la couleur ?


----------



## Zitoune (20 Novembre 2002)

Quelqu'un sautrait comment changer la coque ?
Je n'ai jamais osé m'y lancer par peur de tout abîmer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2002)

La coque? En fait j'aime bien la grise translucide qui équipe mon imac. Mais il est vrai qu'elle commence à vieillir et qu'un petit rajeunissement lui ferait pas de mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui a dit que les imac n'étaient pas évolutifs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour cette histoire de cd, il va falloir que je regarde ça de près. Changer la carte mère dès que je veux rebooter sur le cd, c'est quand même pas la solution idéale.


----------

